# Dewalt will not get another penny out of me



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

I just adore Dewalt tools. I've only worn out one drill in 5 years! All of my stuff is 18 volt. If you need batteries watch the sales!


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

Do you really look like that?.......and unfortunately yes,I do :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I hate dewalt cordless tools with a passion. I'm glad some idiot walked past all my festool gear to steal my dewalt gear. What a tool :laughing:


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bergstrom said:


> Do you really look like that?.......and unfortunately yes,I do :laughing:




Easy there, tiger!


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I hate dewalt cordless tools with a passion. I'm glad some idiot walked past all my festool gear to steal my dewalt gear. What a tool :laughing:


So I can dig them up from behind my shop?


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

Redliz75 said:


> Easy there, tiger!



I'm sorry it's just that we're running low on avatars that don't feature beastly creatures and projects of the month. I lost track of my manners,welcome to CT :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Bergstrom said:


> So I can dig them up from behind my shop?


You must be lowes number one customer :thumbsup:


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

Gave away all of my yellow tools a few years ago....

replaced them with Ryobi tools.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

BarryE said:


> Gave away all of my yellow tools a few years ago....
> 
> replaced them with Ryobi tools.


:thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

BarryE said:


> Gave away all of my yellow tools a few years ago....
> 
> replaced them with Ryobi tools.


:blink:

Funny, I was having this discussion regarding DeWalt just the other day. We concluded that the only tool that is worse than DeWalt would have to be Ryobi. 

DeWalt now does all their manufacturing in Mexico, instead of the USA. Why support these guys, their prices remain high and their quality continues to worsen. :no:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

kcremodeling said:


> :blink:
> 
> Funny, I was having this discussion regarding DeWalt just the other day. We concluded that the only tool that is worse than DeWalt would have to be Ryobi.
> 
> DeWalt now does all their manufacturing in Mexico, instead of the USA. Why support these guys, their prices remain high and their quality continues to worsen. :no:


So you seriously think ridgid is better than dewalt?

i've never had anything dewalt crap out on me other than one battery that cracked when I dropped my cordless drill 20' and it landed on the corner of a foundation. 90% of everything ridgid i've owned has been crap that lasted 1-6 months

better mexico than china


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I bought a seven tool Dewalt cordless set six years ago, the only tools that survived the first year was the right angle drill and the grinder, mostly because both of them are useless for anything aside from unique situations. Even the radio bit the dust. That waste of money is why I rely on corded tools for the most part, and none of those tools are made by Dewalt.


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm just sick of looking at that gay yellow my dad loves em though because that's one of the 3 colors he can see.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

almost every dewalt tool ive ever used has been in for service atleast once... 

i buy bosch, the only problem i have with their stuff is everytime i go for my drill, its walked off and sitting next to another guy on the crew


----------



## Sweebs (Jan 31, 2011)

kcremodeling said:


> :blink:
> 
> Funny, I was having this discussion regarding DeWalt just the other day. We concluded that the only tool that is worse than DeWalt would have to be Ryobi.
> 
> DeWalt now does all their manufacturing in Mexico, instead of the USA. Why support these guys, their prices remain high and their quality continues to worsen. :no:


Not sure ANY tool manufacturers make stuff in the good ole' USA anymore 

Also, DeWalt may make some stuff in Mexico (?), but they also definitely make stuff in China as well.

From a recently published article in Tools of the Trade and later in JLC:

Framing Nailers:

DEWALT & SENCO (China)

BOSCH, BOSTITCH, BOSTITCH, GRIP-RIGHT, MAKITA, PORTER CABLE & RIDGID (Taiwan) 

MAX (Thailand)
PASLOAD ("assembled" in USA)

HITACHI Japan

I think Ryobi tools are 'decent' overall and excellent for the money.

DeWalt tools are terrific tools, bashed (IMO) because they are so popular. But there IS a reason why they are popular - because they work well, they have good ergonomics & tactile feel, & if you care about objective analysis, they always earn high ratings, if not top ratings.

Does Festool make a "better" tool? Well, I guess the question is, how much $$ do you want to spend on a tool? (yeah Festool makes AWESOME tools, and you have spend a LOT of green to go green).
Fein are not too shabby either. 

IMO, DeWalt makes great tools, just like Milwaukee, Makita, and lots of others.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

in the past 2 years i have only had to have my 18v impact sent out for repair after the first year and my resipsaw just got sent out last week. and I use those two tools all the time. I love dewalt power tools.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Sweebs said:


> DeWalt tools are terrific tools, bashed (IMO) because they are so popular. But there IS a reason why they are popular - because they work well, they have *good ergonomics & tactile feel*, & if you care about objective analysis, they always earn high ratings, if not top ratings.


You have got to be kidding. They have the power, but 90% of all DeWalt tools I've handled have the ergonomics of a brick. Unfortunately, I'm not a mason, so that charm escapes me.


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

vos said:


> in the past 2 years i have only had to have my 18v impact sent out for repair after the first year and my resipsaw just got sent out last week. and I use those two tools all the time. I love dewalt power tools.




Sweetie, watch you capitialization, punctuation, and spelling. Smutting? Almost everyone makes a typo now and then, but communication skills are a must if you are going to be taken seriously. Sorry, don't mean to preach, but I was working on my English major when i dropped out of college.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Redliz75 said:


> Sweetie, watch you capitialization, punctuation, and spelling. Smutting? Almost everyone makes a typo now and then, but communication skills are a must if you are going to be taken seriously. Sorry, don't mean to preach, but I was working on my English major when i dropped out of college.


It's the shift key:blink: hard to find I guess, but I see he uses it for the word "I" so I guess some words are worthy but most are not we Have a lot of that here at CT


----------



## Sweebs (Jan 31, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> You have got to be kidding. They have the power, but 90% of all DeWalt tools I've handled have the ergonomics of a brick. Unfortunately, I'm not a mason, so that charm escapes me.


my statement about ergonomics & tactile feel admittedly, is a subjective thing - just my opinion - I happen to like, for instance, the convex, bumpy square things on the handle of my DW716 miter saw; I like the very light weight of my DW369CSK circ saw (it has the bumpy things on the handle too, but I had to think about it for a minute cuz it's been awhile since I actually used it -I'm typically using my Bosch wormdrive :thumbup; I love the rack & pinion adjustable fence on my DW744 tablesaw (same texture on the fence adjustment knob & power switch); and the handles on my jig saw and the cordless stuff, all fits my hand and feels 'right' when using the tools.

I wouldn't be surprised that someone else would possibly say just the opposite, but hey that's OK.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Might as well make a first post a fun one. Dewalt isn't my preferred tool, but I always seem to have them in the truck. I love Makita, but everyone I've had has been stolen, must be because they are so darn pretty lookin'. Milwaukee cordless stuff has been great. Can't seem to kill the stuff.

However, I definitely won't buy any belt sanders from Dewalt, we went through two in about 20 minutes. One kept eating belts ran back to the store and exchanged it, then that one decided to blow up and throw the gears and all it's innards into my guys face. I suppose we shouldn't have used it to sand wood or something. We ended up with a Makita and sanded about a zillion board feet with it and it wanted more.

My favorite tool ever was the old Dewalt wormdrives before the plastic framing saw came out. It sat in the back of my truck for years and years without a complaint, eventually the foot broke and I had to send it into retirement.

As for current complaints, only one. I was loaned a 18v regular XRP by a friend to replace the last Makita that was stolen and then ended up finding a near complete brand new Dewalt XRP hardshell combo pack in my garage. Not sure how that happened, but I think it was a severance package from my last job when we shut the shop down. :thumbup: Anyway I thought "Hey, great, this pack is missing the gun and charger and I just happen to have a gun and charger, I'll just stick it in the case and I'm good to go." Uh, no. For some reason, they have redesigned the gun so it no longer fits in that case. The charger doesn't fit either, well at least until I did a bit of saw work on it while leaving a job the other night in the total dark. Buzz, buzz and it sorta fits. As for the gun itself, I don't really like the brake system they now use. On 2-3 settings, it just sounds like it is killing itself everytime I pull the trigger. Did the old ones do that, I don't remember it being that way.


Not sure what redesigning it did, except maybe making it even heavier.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Great first post:thumbsup: I'm a big Makita fan too


----------



## Tdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

Winchester said:


> So you seriously think ridgid is better than dewalt?
> 
> i've never had anything dewalt crap out on me other than one battery that cracked when I dropped my cordless drill 20' and it landed on the corner of a foundation. 90% of everything ridgid i've owned has been crap that lasted 1-6 months
> 
> better mexico than china


 It may interest you to know that Ridgid has a lifetime warranty on all it's tools (just register online). It may further interest to know that Ridgid, Makita and Milwaukee are all the same company (whereas DeWalt and BLACK AND DECKER:sad:are the same company). I'll stick with my Ridgids.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

since when is makita the same company as rigid and milwaukee... 

dont you mean ryobi is the same as the red and orange


----------



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not a DeWalt fan myself, but I do like their battery powered nail guns. So nice not to have to dig out a compressor or listen to/smell the gas powered ones like the paslode.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> since when is makita the same company as rigid and milwaukee...
> 
> dont you mean ryobi is the same as the red and orange


Yeah makita ain't nothing to do with them. They are not even along the same line of quality let alone company.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tdawg said:


> It may interest you to know that Ridgid has a lifetime warranty on all it's tools (just register online)


This is the only reason I buy them:blink:.


Tdawg said:


> It may further interest to know that Ridgid, Makita and Milwaukee are all the same company (whereas DeWalt and BLACK AND DECKER:sad:are the same company). I'll stick with my Ridgids.


It has been cleared up that Makitais not in that group:thumbsup: And the old Black and Decker Industrial tools I own are tough as nails:thumbsup:



woodworkbykirk said:


> since when is makita the same company as rigid and milwaukee...
> dont you mean ryobi is the same as the red and orange


 you got it right WWbyK


----------



## Tdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> since when is makita the same company as rigid and milwaukee...
> 
> dont you mean ryobi is the same as the red and orange


Crap man, I'm not sure what to believe now that you brought it up. The tool guy at Home Depot (who usually knows his stuff) told me that TTI-the company that makes Ridgid, Ryobi, Milwaukee, Hoover, etc. (and also makes selected tools for Craftsman and Mastercraft) has recently bought the Makita power tool line. I just spent an hour looking around the 'net and I can't find anything about it. I don't know if the HD guy is full of it or it hasn't been announced yet. Sorry for spewing off before I looked into it. Either way though, Ridgid are still way better tools than Dewalt IMHO.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> However, I definitely won't buy any belt sanders from Dewalt, .


Damn wish i knew how to double quote

I just picked up a ridgid belt sander from the big orange that was a return, $100 tag marked down to $75 got it for $50:thumbup: It's worked out so far

Also picked up a ridgid ts2400 with the stand brand new not a scratch on it off craigslist..$250 w/ stand great portable table saw.

Definitely going to pick up the ridgid 12" CMS soon too 

I've yet to add a black and yellow tool to my collection


----------

